
Jetabroad (Bangkok, Thailand) – Senior Software Engineers| Onsite – Full-Time | - sireetorn
Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly changing variables.
We&#x27;re looking for both front-end and back-end developers to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively.
Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.
Check out details at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bkkthailand.jetabroad.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;index.html We are predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire - fundamentals always win the day.
Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.<p>Here is job description and benefits http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;ja-snr-xpat-apr17
======
brudgers
Job solicitations are probably better suited for the monthly "whoishiring"
threads. They are automatically posted 11AM Eastern time the first weekday of
each month. The next one will be Thursday, June 1.

~~~
sireetorn
Thank you very much.

------
sireetorn
Send your resume to sireetorn.sethapanee@bkk.jetabroad.com

